# Filler, primer and paint drying times



## Guest (Apr 2, 2015)

If I applied a little bit of filler then primer and the paint. How much time do I need allow for each of them to dry before moving onto the next phase

Thanks


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

check the tds for each.

most fillrs are 4 hours at 20c, high build primer around the same.

the longer you can leave the filler the better as it tends to "shrink" a little over a few days and if your not carefull it can drop back after painting etc


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

Aaran said:


> check the tds for each.
> 
> most fillrs are 4 hours at 20c, high build primer around the same.
> 
> the longer you can leave the filler the better as it tends to "shrink" a little over a few days and if your not carefull it can drop back after painting etc


Whats tds


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Technical data sheet at a guess.....


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes mate technical data sheets are available for the products you buy either from suppliers or on line.
As for 4 hours for filler to cure then bodyshops would get nothing done lol about 20 mins does the trick and if its cold then some help from heat gun or imfa red lamp to speed it up helps.
For the primer then it depends if its 1k or 2k and how much/many coats you apply ?


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

2K filler about 20 minutes ish mate, as for primer then if it's 2K then I like to leave this a good while as it can shrink back, I always leave overnight myself, 10 hours plus, 1K primer dries very quickly but in general it's not a good product so I'd suggest against using it. 

For paint it depends on what paint your using? Solvent basecoat dries pretty much instantaneously.... One coat, let it flash for a couple of minutes and go over again, the final drying time before lacquer better off leaving it 20 to 30 mins, water based I have no experience of but from what I do know about it I'd suggest against it for DIY use, 2K direct gloss 10 mins ish between coats but varies dependant on what hardner your using.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2015)

I did some repair on bootlid last year end of summer and it didnt turn out great. It was my first time doing anything like that so am going to try to remedy things. The paint appears darker in some areas and rust creeping back through. I guess I didnt scrap it off to bare metal last time.

Do I just apply another coat of paint to fix the issue of dark patches Or blemishes. Any preparation apart from washing the panel first


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)

After applying clear coat do i need to polish it and how long should i wait. I want the boot to have a metalic shine like the rest of the car

I am going to be using cans mixed by halfords btw


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

If the paint has dark patches it most likely means you applied it too heavy. Just dust the basecoat on, if it appears to have dark spots after applying then hold the can further back after the last coat and spray a dust coat over everything to even if out and get the metallics standing up, if you put the paint on too heavy it will sit flat and leave dark patches.

As for the lacquer firstly I'd avoid 1K Halfords lacquer! Get some 2K lacquer (Available in a can) much better than the 1K products, better shine and very much more durable! 

You don't need to polish the lacquer it depends how it comes out?? It it looks good and there isn't a lot of dust in the final finish then leave it, if it doesn't look good (and your using 2K) then leave it overnight and flat with 2000 wet and then polish up with G3 or similar.


----------

